# Paleo Diet?



## LoisM (Jun 8, 2010)

New member here--hi!I've read enough about the Paleo diet and the bad effects of carbs to be convinced that I could feel great and lose weight by avoiding starchy carbs and giving up grains. Has anyone with IBS-C tried that?I'm worried about the decrease in fiber, especially with animal protein being part of this diet. All the low-carb books say those diets are great for IBS, but I think they mean IBS-D.


----------



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

LoisM said:


> New member here--hi!I've read enough about the Paleo diet and the bad effects of carbs to be convinced that I could feel great and lose weight by avoiding starchy carbs and giving up grains. Has anyone with IBS-C tried that?I'm worried about the decrease in fiber, especially with animal protein being part of this diet. All the low-carb books say those diets are great for IBS, but I think they mean IBS-D.


I just read about the foods recommended for this diet and There is no way that I could do this. I don't see how you can give up grains. The thing that helps me be able to control my IBS-C and eat insoluble fiber is by first eating soluble fiber. Lately I've been eating less protein and more soluble and insoluble fiber.I've been eating this way for a year and I have not gained any weight. One of the keys, which is hard for me because I liked to pig out, is to eat smaller meals. I'll eat half my breakfast when I get up and the other half a few hours later. With dinner I eat half the protein and have the rest a little later if I feel hungry. What helps me also is knowing which insoluble fibers I can eat with minimal problems and I can eat less carbs. When my gut is upset the first thing i go for is pasta to settle things down.Good luck if you try this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I agree I think it would be more helpful for IBS-D types.


----------



## LoisM (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you both, Minks and BQ, for putting things in perspective. The Paleo diet won't work for me, as much as I'd like to do it. Now I'm back to figuring out what does work, which changes by the day.


----------



## steveb55310 (Jul 24, 2011)

LoisM said:


> New member here--hi!I've read enough about the Paleo diet and the bad effects of carbs to be convinced that I could feel great and lose weight by avoiding starchy carbs and giving up grains. Has anyone with IBS-C tried that?I'm worried about the decrease in fiber, especially with animal protein being part of this diet. All the low-carb books say those diets are great for IBS, but I think they mean IBS-D.


I don't know follow the strictness of the Paleo Diet, but I do have IBS-C and doing low carb has been helping. I have celiac disease, so I cut out wheat. Dairy also causes a problem so I cut out dairy. I've also cut out as much sugar and carbs as I can. It has been helping quite a bit. If my symptoms ranged from 1 (best) to 10 (worst), low carb took me from a 9 to a 4.


----------

